
Blood of the Young Won’t Spare Rich Old People from Sadness and Death, FDA Says - deegles
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/blood-of-the-young-wont-spare-rich-old-people-from-sadness-and-death-fda-says/
======
greenyoda
Earlier discussion, currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19202830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19202830)

------
tonetheman
Paging Peter Thiel ... :)

